# Picking techique



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

How do you pick? When I pick, it is angled down to the left! That's what's comfortable for me!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I change it up depending what I'm playing--I may even change a few times in a song.
I angle it one way or the other, I use the fat end or one of the corners sometimes.
I grip the pick harder or looser, I grip more of it or less of it.
I do hybrid picking, or I use my fingers and/or thumb.

It's not really conscious--it's just how I feel it while I'm playing.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

The reason I ask is because I know an improvement was made when I went to play the intro to Rock or Bust and I angled my pick slightly different and it honestly made a world of different. I didn't think the angle of you pick mattered that much but it does!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lola said:


> The reason I ask is because I know an improvement was made when I went to play the intro to Rock or Bust and I angled my pick slightly different and it honestly made a world of different. I didn't think the angle of you pick mattered that much but it does!


It certainly can make a difference--which is why I tend to vary it depending what I am playing--often doing it without conscious thought.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I've never stopped to think about it. I asked a drummer how to properly hold a drumstick and he said "drop it on the floor, now pick it up; that's how you grab a drumstick" and that can be applied to the pick and the way to use it. I guess it's a matter of playing comfortably and I find Dunlop jazz iii max grip picks great for that.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

amagras said:


> I find Dunlop jazz iii max grip picks great for that.


+1 on the Jazz III's - they are my favourite. I actually used to play with the giant triangle picks. I tried one out again recently and I can't believe that I actually played with them because they are so huge.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Traynor 1.5 mm for me. I am going to try 2's to see how they are. Any feedback? I like them thick and inflexible.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I mostly use 1.14 mm--or as close as possible--although my stone & horn picks are thicker than that.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I tend to angle my pick forward and hold it kind of loosely unless I'm really digging in on something. 

I use Big Stubby's anywhere from the red 1mm to the purple 2mm (or 3mm) - but lately it's been the red 1mm. I like their tone. Nice and round. Other times I stick my hand into my pick box and see what I come up with.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I prefer softer picks, I just ordered .73mm jazz iii's to see if i like them.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

I bought a Herco medium thumb pick and like to use it when looking for something different.

Used other thumb picks but these ones are not to long and very flexible.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

When it comes to picks i use the red Jazz iii . I have tried many picks but like these they are smaller , i find better control over the larger ones.


----------

